# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد سربازی برای کنکور سوم

## Mt_7777

سلام دوستان
من امسال برای بار سوم میخوام کنکور بدم دانشجویی پیام نور هستم برای ثبت نام کد چند رو بزنم؟
دفترچه امسال هم که کلا فرق کرده کدهاش با پارسال

----------


## Heisenberg1997

من برای کنکور سومم6روزدم امسالم ک چهارمیشه بازم شیشو زدم
خیلی بین6و7مردد بودم هر دو سال
ولی بهرحال شیشو زدم.

----------


## Mt_7777

اصلا ۶ و ۷ چیزی در مورد دانشجو بودن ننوشته 
چه ربطی داره؟

----------

